# Jade x Vada: 3rd time's a charm??



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

No spawn yet, but just re-introduced them this afternoon, after 3wks of conditioning...... With any luck, we'll have viable eggs this time!!! ;-)


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

Update:
The magic has begun!! They have embraced once already, but there's only a handful of eggs so far.... I can't wait to see the end result!! She is much more submissive this time around, so his fins are still in good shape.... Vada on the other hand, has taken minor fin damage... I'll keep ya'll posted on progress!!!


----------



## BettaLittleGirl (Jun 22, 2014)

Can't wait  Pictures plz!


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

Sadly, no fry once again..... I just don't get it! I was really looking 4ward to having a spawn of Half Sun's, as they are nearly unheard of around here..... I'm doing everything right, from conditioning to spawn, but after 3 tries w/ this pair..... Still no babies! Is it possible he isn't "daddy" material? He guards his nest for the 1st day or so, then it's as if he loses interest. This time he pushed all the bubbles to the edges of the tank, and tho I kept adding water as it evaporated, the eggs are visibly stuck to the sides, just a hair above the water line! Isn't he supposed 2 b taking care to keep them IN the water??? 
I'm seriously considering a new pairing for her, but Hawk (DRCT) & Merlin (VT) are my only options now. I know DRCT x DRCT= CT, but I hadn't intended on breeding Merlin, so haven't studied up on hybrid VT types as I should've. What would I get w/ VT x DRCT? 
As for deciding on my next pairing, I want color... Vada's purple & white, Merlin's purple & Hawk (my chameleon boy) is apparently a true marble... He has gone from black copper - red - red & white - white & red/orange piebald - apparently koi pattern now!!! I'm intrigued by his constant make-overs, but confused as 2 what "color" to call him! LOL
I'm not too worried about form just yet... I'll improve on that later, let's just get a decent spawn 1st! 
Plz check out my profile albums & help me decide who's gonna b her next beau, cuz obviously Jade's not it :-(


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

CT + VT = mostly VT. You will have some half CT or CT geno which will look messy - they'll have uneven web reduction. Veil is dominant. You don't get any pure crowntails, you only get that breeding crown to crown. You will get veiltails, maybe some combtails. So you'd get a bunch of Merlins. 
Hawk would yield good form crown tails but messy color


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> CT + VT = mostly VT. You will have some half CT or CT geno which will look messy - they'll have uneven web reduction. Veil is dominant. You don't get any pure crowntails, you only get that breeding crown to crown. You will get veiltails, maybe some combtails. So you'd get a bunch of Merlins.
> Hawk would yield good form crown tails but messy color


So in other words, I should find a new boy? Or experiment with the ones I have? I'm sooooooo confused now!! I really wanted Jade & Vada 2 work out, but if he's not "daddy" material, as it appears, then give up on that hope, right? I mean, if after 3 attempts there's no fry, and his nest tending is mediocre at best, then he's out of my breeding pool, right?


----------



## kevinap2 (Apr 3, 2014)

PoissonsMom said:


> So in other words, I should find a new boy? Or experiment with the ones I have? I'm sooooooo confused now!! I really wanted Jade & Vada 2 work out, but if he's not "daddy" material, as it appears, then give up on that hope, right? I mean, if after 3 attempts there's no fry, and his nest tending is mediocre at best, then he's out of my breeding pool, right?


I am not a breeder, so take this for what it's worth. I have heard of some breeders who will give it many, many tries in the hopes that something will work out between two fish they really want to use to continue their lines. But breeding is hard on the fish and one would think that constantly stressing them out so much would probably shorten their lives somewhat.

I guess my advice would be that if you REALLY want Jade and Vada offspring- if that combo is something you want to continue your lines- then keep trying and hope Jade gets better at the daddy thing. You can try to tweak certain aspects until you find something that works. But if you value Jade and Vada as pets, I'd call it quits and enjoy them for their own beauty.


----------

